# C&C Generäle - Die Stunde Null



## Jato_Kikuta (11. Februar 2010)

*C&C Generäle - Die Stunde Null*

hi leute,
ich hab n problem beim online zocken. ich log mich in ne map ein, host stratet se und dann komm ich soweit, bis dann dasteht, warte auf rückmeldung/verbindung. von da aus katapulitierts mich zurück in die lobby mit der fehlermedlung verbindung nicht möglich. firewall hab ich aus, verwende windows 7. 
kann mir wer helfen? bin mit meim latein am ende

mfg jato


----------



## drogenben (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: C&C Generäle - Die Stunde Null*

servus hast du mal probiert, ZH im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu starten sprich mit win xp und als admin? dann müsste das mit dem internet gehen

ansonsten kann es nur am router liegen... da müssen glaub ich auch irgendwelche ports freigeschaltet werden


----------



## infantri (7. März 2010)

*AW: C&C Generäle - Die Stunde Null*

jap ohne ports klappts nich upd und tcp muss eingestellt werden. die werte findest du unter google hab sie gerade nicht im kopf. Aber viel spass wirst du trotzdem nicht haben das spiel ist online mega larm und nur gut spielbar mit karten bis max 6 mann.Und wenn man viel glück hat kann man mal 1 spiel durch spielen ohne fehler.

Ich habs oft mit freunden online probiert und brauchten fast 7 versuche bis mal ein spiel durch lief.

Speil läuft nicht mehr synkron kennt vileicht jeder bei c&c.


----------



## basic123 (7. März 2010)

*AW: C&C Generäle - Die Stunde Null*

Folgende Ports müsstest du öffnen falls du eine Firewall bzw einen Router verwendest. Dann sollte es funktionieren.

TCP Ports
80,6667,28910,29900,29920

UDP Ports
432,127,900

Btw. schön zu wissen, dass ich hier nicht der einzige bin, der dieses alte Game noch online spielt.


----------

